# Towbar - can it be done?



## Howdy-TT (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all. Before all the cracks about being a diesel and it should come as standard for ploughing purposes.......etc etc

Can a towbar be fitted to a TT? (Perferably detachable).

Just come back from a camping trip in the missus' A3 Sportback and it was brimmed to the limit with stuff. You could not have got anything else in it. I thought....we need a trailer.

I know we could fit a towbar to the A3 but she doesn't tend to keep her cars that long whereas I intend to keep mine quite a while so wouldn't mind the outlay.

If not I might have to go down the roof box route but would much prefer a trailer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Stick to the roof box,at least it will look better than a trailer :?


----------



## Howdy-TT (Oct 1, 2008)

Hugy, for the amount of times either a roofbox or a trailer would be used I'm not too bothered about how it looks. As long as the car can return to its original look when either is not in use.

The questions is can a towbar be fitted? Do I have the towbar option?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know.
But as for the roof box you can remove the little brackets in minutes so will restore car back to normal.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I don't think so.

A quick check of the Witter (tow bar manufacturer) site only shows the Mk1 TT but lists it as "not homologated for towing". I'm fairly sure that the same applies to the Mk2; there's certainly nothing in the manual about max weights for braked or unbraked trailers, which would be expected if it was approved for towing.


----------



## Howdy-TT (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks. Gutted really. Oh well if it can't be done it can't be done.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

All vehicles manufactured since something like 1998 have to use tow bars which are fitted the manufacturer's fixing points.

The TT does not have any fixing points therefore any tow bar would not meet regulations and would be illegal, thus invalidating any insurance etc.


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

Yes we can... 

http://www.kupplung.de/DMS/DE/ME_eba/AU1297.pdf

http://www.kupplung.de/index.html?$part=shop.content.productlist&$event=list-category&id=1000605

Cheers, 
Frank


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It the car still type approved? The pigeon English translation suggest not.............



> Instructions for the vehicle owner
> Immediate performance and confirmation of the acceptance of the modification including the changed trailer
> weight:
> The operating licence of the vehicle expires due to the carried out modification, if the inspection provided by
> ...


If you do buy this make sure you do not write off your car by modifying outside of its type approval. You have been warned.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

hugy said:


> I don't know.
> But as for the roof box you can remove the little brackets in minutes so will restore car back to normal.


Imaging the looks aspect and facility of use, i would go for a towbar or what we call here in the states, a "hitch". Depending on the weight you are hauling, you will prob need to upgrade a couple of aspects of your vehicle, suspension, brakes, etc. But im on the boat with some of the TTers here, if the manufacturer doesnt offer a hitch, or comes from the factory with a hitch, then there should be one...

In the end, if u decide to get one, its nothing that a good shop cant fabricate...[smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

If I recall on the MK1 and Im pretty sure on the Mk2 TT you shouldn't tow anyting due to Haldex becomming damaged! I'm sure it says it in the manual somewhere... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Buy a second hand Mondeo ,it'll cost less in the long run.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*FACTS**

In Europe (this may not apply to the USA contributor to this discussion) all vehicles registered after a certain date (1st Aug 1998?) must be type approved for a tow bar by the manufacturer. *

This means that the manufacturer has to incorporate fixing points for a tow bar to be mounted and any tow bar fitted to that vehicle must use those fixing points.

*The mk1 TT does not have type approval or those fixing points

I assume the same applies to the mk2 TT*

*Fitting a tow bar to a vehicle which is not type approved or a tow bar which does not use the manufacturers fixing points it illegal. This will invalidate your insurance! *


----------



## Howdy-TT (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank.

Must admit I was very suprised when told it couldn't be done. I bought a roofbox on Sunday and last night ordered the Thule roof bars (769), Foot Pack (750) and Fitting Kit (1459) from http://www.roofrackshop.co.uk

Its a very interesting subject though and had the towbar option been more readily available as an option I would definately have gone for it. In all honesty though I would not have travelled as far as Germany to have it done and wouldn't have a clue who to take it to in the UK if I bought the parts via the Internet.

If you had the mod it sounds as though you would then have to take it to a UK MOT station to have it approved and then have your log book amended to reflect the modification and god knows how insurance companies would react to a non manufacturer approved modification such as this. If there was someone in the UK who supplied, fitted, and sorted the paperwork then I would probably still debate it but for now I'll give the roofbox a try when I receive all the parts and see how I get on.

Thanks again for posting the info though.


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

Howdy-TT,

Good luck with the roofrack & roofbox! Could you please post a picture when you get them on the car? Any idea whether/how far you can still open the boot lid with the roofbox mounted?

Thanks!

ps1. as a matter of fact, the towbar is produced by a Belgian manufacturer, not a German one http://www.gdwtowbars.com/Engels/index.htm

ps2. Mighty-Tee, I am not a legal expert nor an technician, so maybe you are right, I simply do not know. On the other hand, the towbar has an EEC approval number, EEC APPROVAL N°: E1 - 55R - 011852, so I cannot imagine it is completely illegal?


----------

